
Interview with Frank and Beverley Herbert (1969) - benbreen
http://www.sinanvural.com/seksek/inien/tvd/tvd2.htm
======
ttctciyf
Kind of irritating that the missing page is where the sandworm lifecycle
discussion starts..

On that topic, one of several things I'd have loved to quiz FH on: was he
aware of 1962 research on cannibalistic memory transmission in planaria
(flatworms)? [1] The Duniverse-relevant combination of transmissible RNA-based
memory (thought plausible at the time) and ... worms is suggestive!

1:
[https://news.google.com/newspapers?id=BrgeAAAAIBAJ&%20sjid=R...](https://news.google.com/newspapers?id=BrgeAAAAIBAJ&%20sjid=RmUEAAAAIBAJ&pg=4807,6623836)

